# Hamburg show-4/25/15



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all! I will be vending ,as usual,this Sat.4/25 at the Hamburg reptile show.
I will have the following available:Neo.bromeliads(2 sizes),live tropical pillow moss,live oak leaf litter,potted terrarium plants,plant cuttings,fruitflies(melanogaster,hydei),isopods(dwarf gray striped,dalmation,orange,giant canyon,costa rican dwarf purple).

I will have the following frogs available:
Azureus tincs
Matecho tincs
Patricia tincs
French Guiana dwarf cobalt tincs
Standard leucomelas
Benedicta
Southern variablis
Baja Hualaga imitators
White banded fantasticus
Flavovittata
Flavovittata-Very proven breeding pair
True Sips-Proven breeding pair
Oyapok-proven female
E.anthonyi Santa Isabelle

See everyone Saturday!
Ron


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there too. Looking fwd to seeing everyone. Below is what I'll have. Keith

Sexed/sub adults:
R. Summersi proven pair
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabel sexable sub adults
E. Anthonyi Rio Saladillo 2yr old quartet
R. Benadicta adult prob females

Juvis:
Thumbnails:
Blue leg Vents
Veraderos
Summersi
Vanzolinis

Adelphobates:
Red galacts
Yellow galacts

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucs
Azureus
Metecho tincs
Patricia tincs

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Ron, Your pm box is full. Sold or even trade for my 3 adult prob fem. Up to you. Thanks!


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

CAPTAIN RON, you vend at shows under the name 'Tropical Visions' correct? I'm not attending the Hamburg show, but I will be at Baltimore Repticon next month and Tropical Visions is on the vendor list. I plan on bringing some frogs home that day.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes,thats correct! See you then!


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

pm sent on frogs


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Ron what's your list lookin like for the Baltimore repticon?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm curious about that too, topher.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Crazy, when I lived in nj I often went to the Hamburg show and NEVER was able to find anyone with frogs. Seems like I missed the boat.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Now they are as abundant as ball python breeders


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

nahhhh... maybe as abundant as the crested gecko breeders. I don't think there could ever be as many frog breeders as there are python breeders (with all their clever puns about someone's testicles being big or something ).


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Tom??? Is there something you'd like to let us the rest of us in on????


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

oh come on... how many ball python breeders name their business something like "big balls" or "pretty balls". I think one at Hamburg is "kicksballs". It was probably funny when like the first 3 guys did it but now it's just dumb.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

just poking you with a blunt stick...why is it that women don't do braggy body part things like "bigger boobs pythons"....or ...gee, just let your imagination be your outrageous sense of humor....and be sure to post them......


----------

